# Shuffleboard question



## str1der

I've played on the long 22' tables at Dave and Buster's and really enjoy it. I'm looking to get a table for my gameroom but have a question about the size. The shorter ones have a narrower board. Do they use the same size pucks? Do you find that they're to narrow?


----------



## rob71

It's been a few years since I played, but if I remember the 2 5/16 pucks are for 14' and longer tables and the 2 1/8 pucks are for the shorter tables. I really liked playing on the 22' tables, but I've never seen one of those in someones home. I new a guy who had a 16' but most I've played on were the 9' tables. Have you priced any tables? If not be prepared for sticker shock.







I priced a 12' table a few years ago and it was around $2400. If I remember right there's a guy here that went the DIY route and if memory serves it turned out real nice.


Found the thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=669761


----------



## str1der

I've seen the 14' locally for around $1500 which is about what I thought they would be. What gets me is how much they want for the boards with the electronic scoreboard. I've been trying to find a cheap alternative that I could dress up a bit.


----------



## elmalloc

The quality on those boards, I'm guessing, might be iffy. If you look at the 3" thick boards they are nearly double that for 14'.


"Professional" 22' shuffleboards are $5000-6000. Sucks, I like shuffleboard as well.


I imagine the 14-16' for under 2K are probably crap in comparison, but I have no idea.


I also enjoy the 22' shuffles at Dave and busters. I wonder if we could ask them where they get their boards from and if they'd give us a discount if we bought it through them, lol.


I'd hate to play on a 9' board...


----------



## Cameron

I know with the shuffle bowlers (and big ball bowlers) that the longer the better. It is kinda similar so I would want it to be as long as possible.


----------



## Spartan94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/13871225
> 
> 
> I know with the shuffle bowlers (and big ball bowlers) that the longer the better. It is kinda similar so I would want it to be as long as possible.



I agree, but I recently scored a 12' table off of Craigslist for $500. It's a playcraft (retail around $1100), so it's definitely not top of the line, but for casual basement playing, it's been a blast.










I should note that if the table were another foot longer, it probably would not have fit down the stairs!


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartan94* /forum/post/13879095
> 
> 
> I agree, but I recently scored a 12' table off of Craigslist for $500. It's a playcraft (retail around $1100), so it's definitely not top of the line, but for casual basement playing, it's been a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should note that if the table were another foot longer, it probably would not have fit down the stairs!



HAve you ever played on a 14' ? If so how much difference does it make during gameplay?


----------



## elmalloc

I'm going with a mcclure 14' table, hard rock maple wood, 3" thick x 20" wide. With scoring unit is $5200.


Make sure you look for hard rock maple wood from Canada or America. Also ensure it's 20" wide. 3" thick isn't a HUGE difference, but you'er talking about consuemr vs. professional here.


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/13888144
> 
> 
> I'm going with a mcclure 14' table, hard rock maple wood, 3" thick x 20" wide. With scoring unit is $5200.
> 
> 
> Make sure you look for hard rock maple wood from Canada or America. Also ensure it's 20" wide. 3" thick isn't a HUGE difference, but you'er talking about consuemr vs. professional here.




Sounds like a heck of a table but way more than I wanted to spend. Do you have a link to what you're buying?


----------



## elmalloc

Yes.


You can go with it, with no scoring unit - for ~$4000. I may actually go with that, although the scoring unit is absolutely kick butt looking. You might kick yourself later on...


I would try to find a 20" wide playing field, those only come with larger boards (14ft+). I think this would recreate the shuffleboard experience...


Champion uses canadian "soft rock maple" which is slightly less dense than mcclures tables. I've learned all this in only a few days.


Champion is all over the internet. The customer service of mcclure seems superb though, I've emailed the CEO late at night and he's responded several times immediately. Their warranty is top notch too - lifetime on the polymer coating applied.


That's something to look at too. Some of th lower end venture and champion tables use a lacquer coating, and it shows - it actually dents up!! The polymer coating is like 1/4" thick on the mcclure tables - it looks sweet!


This is over 5K with scoring unit:
http://mccluretables.com/images/prestige.pdf 


This one is essentially the same table without scoring unit (different cabinet), for under 4K. Probably the best bang for the buck out there:
http://mccluretables.com/images/tournamentMaple.pdf 


3" hard rock maple, 20" playing field, climatic adjusters to keep it level when humidity changes. I've seen the playing field in person and it looks amazing.


If you're looking to save money, email them and look at their COMPETITOR table:
http://mccluretables.com/images/competitor.pdf 


It's 1.5" thick and 16" wide, and price wise competes with most of champion/venture's tables (and beats them). I don't know the price offhand, but it's going to be significantly cheaper than the 3" thick boards - but you'll still get the same hard rock maple wood and polymer finish (both important for "professional" gameplay). From what I read, 16" wide boards use smaller pucks (to help recreate the experiene). I assume you may not find a difference because of this fact...


I sound like an advertisement but I guess it's just a brain dump of what I learned the last few days and promoting the same board I'm about to buy.


Here's a FAQ they have (interesting read):
http://mccluretables.com/links.htm 


And here's a board comparison with champion, venture, and mcclure:
http://mccluretables.com/links5.htm 


Good luck!

ELmO


----------



## Cameron

Thanks for the info.! Now I have one more thing to resist buying.


----------



## elmalloc

lol. I can't help it, I gotta go through with it. Home shuffle boarding here Strider and I come.


----------



## Cameron

I darn near purchased a very sweet big ball bowler for my basement. It was 25' long and was totally cool. It was a contact bowler similar to the bowl-a-rama bowlers. Man those things are cool!


I'm still tempted, but it was about $6500.00 and I started going over budget for the theater not to mention that my secondary income source that was funding all this crap died off last month.


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cameron* /forum/post/13903024
> 
> 
> I darn near purchased a very sweet big ball bowler for my basement. It was 25' long and was totally cool. It was a contact bowler similar to the bowl-a-rama bowlers. Man those things are cool!
> 
> 
> I'm still tempted, but it was about $6500.00 and I started going over budget for the theater not to mention that my secondary income source that was funding all this crap died off last month.




Yea I like those machines to. I remember playing them when I was a kid. But the price and the amount of noise they make kind of ended any thoughts of getting one.


----------



## str1der

Well just pulled the trigger and ordered me a Mcclure Competitor.


----------



## Cameron

Sweet! Have fun.


----------



## elmalloc

i will pick up mcclure tournament or mcclure prestige thsi week I guess.


----------



## elmalloc

well i bought a 14' Mcclure tournament. Costly but will be great.


----------



## elmalloc

Scoerboard attached:


----------



## str1der

Love that scoreboard but man they just seem so over priced.


----------



## elmalloc

They are.


----------



## whiskey > work

that's nice. You got some nice stuff there. Post a pic of your gameroom again


----------



## elmalloc

Cuz I'm your lady...and you are my man.....


----------



## whiskey > work

is that michael jackson?


----------



## elmalloc

unfortunately I think it was celine dion


----------



## elmalloc

I put my shuffleboard on craigslist just to see how much it might get. I paid $4000 new a few months ago + $500 scoreboard. I received one offer of $1000 - LOL!


Guess they don't retain value, or people don't know the difference between shuffleboard specifications...


----------



## whiskey > work

how's this shuffleboard on sale from sears.com?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...000P?adCell=A3


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15304157
> 
> 
> how's this shuffleboard on sale from sears.com?
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...000P?adCell=A3




The three biggest differences you'll find between these cheap models and a good table are the wood that the playing surface is made of, climatic adjusters, and the surface material. On these cheaper ones you're lucky if you get a few coats of Poly. On the better tables there is a thick epoxy pour. This makes a huge difference.


----------



## whiskey > work

maybe I'll just buy elmalloc's. I hear that thing can be had REAL cheap


----------



## elmalloc

HAHA. Yeah, go check out some of the tables - you'll notice the coating is crap and their wood is soft (ew, oops) - which results in dents in the playing surface.


Mine is the kind dave and busters uses...


-ELmO


----------



## str1der

So what's the deal ELmO? Tired of the table already?


----------



## elmalloc

Seeing ifI can get mula out of it, will make a decisoin at that point. It takes a lot of room up in my family room and I want to put a sectional in the room - it is difficult to move because it's 14ft of straight wood that of course can't bend - so it's hard to get it into the basement!


----------



## whiskey > work

set it up in the back yard as a slide for the kids. Problem solved


----------



## elmalloc

rofl. problem solved another way this time, son - it's sold.


Will replace it with a MAME cocktail machine though!


----------



## whiskey > work

Did you sell it at a major loss? Where you gettin the cocktail table from, those guys we were talking about in that arcade thread (too lazy to go find name).


----------



## elmalloc

Yes, I sold at a major loss. I probably would not have, if I had gotten the 1.5" thick/16" wide board.


I have been talking to this guy:
http://monstercabinets.com/4sale/ 


Because I really like his cabinets. Also I think having a true cocktail CRT is important. If you look at some of the other pre-fab cabinets, the monitors don't fit perfectly and it looks really crappy.


The problem is the above dude is just starting his business and his shop is'nt open yet, and it will take a few months for that to happen. how do we wait for cocktail cabinets, there's nothing greater in life


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah those things are sweet. Fuggin a I wish I didn't have so much other crap going on at the house I need to update. Just inherited my fathers home (he passed about a month ago).


----------



## elmalloc

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah, he was a good guy. Sucks. Thanks btw


----------



## oskardiaz

Hey All i just bought a Gamenamics 10' shufflebaord on ebay. great table for around 350!!!


Now i have it at home but its really hard to slide the pieces down the board.

Im sure the wax on the board has gone dry.


What do I need to buy to get this up to speed? I see spray wax, polish, powder...i am kinda lost as to what I need.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oskardiaz* /forum/post/15619759
> 
> 
> Hey All i just bought a Gamenamics 10' shufflebaord on ebay. great table for around 350!!!
> 
> 
> Now i have it at home but its really hard to slide the pieces down the board.
> 
> Im sure the wax on the board has gone dry.
> 
> 
> What do I need to buy to get this up to speed? I see spray wax, polish, powder...i am kinda lost as to what I need.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What you want is Sunglo shuffleboard powder. With the table being only 10' I would pick one of the slower powders.


----------



## bravo36

Based on some earlier posts above, we're doing some comparison shopping between the Champions and McClure tables. I can't seem to get my hands actually on a McClure unfortunately, but I have messed around with a Champion yesterday.


Spoke with Todd McClure last evening who expounded on the build quality of their tables versus the competition, but would really like to hear from actual owners of either variety.


We're looking for a 14' model w/o the scoring unit. Both models are comparatively priced, and they're not cheap.


Please comment!


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravo36* /forum/post/15809124
> 
> 
> Based on some earlier posts above, we're doing some comparison shopping between the Champions and McClure tables. I can't seem to get my hands actually on a McClure unfortunately, but I have messed around with a Champion yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoke with Todd McClure last evening who expounded on the build quality of their tables versus the competition, but would really like to hear from actual owners of either variety.
> 
> 
> We're looking for a 14' model w/o the scoring unit. Both models are comparatively priced, and they're not cheap.
> 
> 
> Please comment!



I have a 14' Mcclure and love it. I'm sure both brands are good but I can say dealing with Todd was a pleasure.


----------



## bravo36

Yeah, I gotta agree, at least so far, he has been extremely forthcoming with information. He even offered his Brother-In-Law as an installer for a reasonable price. (He lives in the same city as I do).


Main differences I can see is McClure using real wood versus Champion using at least some veneers. Am I missing anything? And, did you get the electronic scoring unit with yours? Do I really need it?


----------



## terrible_buddhis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str1der* /forum/post/15624212
> 
> 
> What you want is Sunglo shuffleboard powder. With the table being only 10' I would pick one of the slower powders.



I have found the opposite to be true, I have about a 9foot table and I find it much more challenging/ interesting to use a faster wax...but that's just me.


----------



## elmalloc

i had a mcclure and it was a great table, sold it to someone and now miss it. I paid 4K for mine, 20" wide/3" thick. Think I'll buy another someday but only the 1.5" thick version.


----------



## bravo36

That's what I needed to hear. I saw where you bought it, then sold it rather quickly. I assume it had nothing to do with the quality of the table?


----------



## Remax

Have you looked at craigslist? Theres always a couple on my local craigslist. Some pretty nice ones too.


----------



## chemicalviper

My company sells shuffleboards among other things, if you want champion quality (which is the thick epoxy/poly pour - this is a lifetime product, you will never have to refinish it) you have a couple options.


Mclure doesnt use the pour method, that have a thin layer of polyurethane, have had a few customers come back after a couple of years.


I would either do a Performance games board ( www.performancegamesinc.com ) or the new CL bailey & Legacy Billiards shuffleboards now have the same thick, heavy poly coat that provides a great play. Price wise, a legacy 14ft board is gonna sit at $2,799.


Hope that helps, Ive sold 7 manufacturers of shuffleboards, its taken me 5 years to finally narrow it down to 3 decent companies.


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemicalviper* /forum/post/15905362
> 
> 
> My company sells shuffleboards among other things, if you want champion quality (which is the thick epoxy/poly pour - this is a lifetime product, you will never have to refinish it) you have a couple options.
> 
> 
> Mclure doesnt use the pour method, that have a thin layer of polyurethane, have had a few customers come back after a couple of years.
> 
> 
> I would either do a Performance games board ( www.performancegamesinc.com ) or the new CL bailey & Legacy Billiards shuffleboards now have the same thick, heavy poly coat that provides a great play. Price wise, a legacy 14ft board is gonna sit at $2,799.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps, Ive sold 7 manufacturers of shuffleboards, its taken me 5 years to finally narrow it down to 3 decent companies.



Your information is wrong. Mcclure is not a thin polyurethane surface. The use a poured polymer. Mine is over a 1/4" thick


----------



## elmalloc

My mcclure was 0.5" thick polymer, which was backed by lifetime warranty.


----------



## Old




chemicalviper said:


> Mclure doesnt use the pour method, that have a thin layer of polyurethane, have had a few customers come back after a couple of years.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> For someone who sells Shuffleboards, one would think you would be an expert, but I think you got the true McClure tables confused with their Adroit International tables ( http://www.adroitint.com/ ), which they have to compete with all the "lower costing Made in China" tables out there.
> 
> 
> The true Mcclure tables that are built in their factory uses the Polymer Finish, which is warrantied for Life, just like the Champion tables.
> http://www.mccluretables.com/shuffleboardscompare.html
> 
> 
> Old.


----------



## bravo36

Yeah, I think you're getting some bad info somewhere. I've only been researching these things a few weeks, but I do know that is not correct.


Attached photo of the end of a McClure table. Look at the table top.


----------



## whiskey > work

owned


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravo36* /forum/post/15915530
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think you're getting some bad info somewhere. I've only been researching these things a few weeks, but I do know that is not correct.
> 
> 
> Attached photo of the end of a McClure table. Look at the table top.



my mcclure polymer was even thicker than that, but I had the "professional" table that is wider/thicker/etc.


----------



## bravo36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/15941312
> 
> 
> my mcclure polymer was even thicker than that, but I had the "professional" table that is wider/thicker/etc.




I got the photo from McClure's web site. I ended up ordering a 14' Edmore in chestnut. Can't take delivery until Mar 21, and I can't wait!


Specifications:

Cradle Lengths: 14'

Width: 31"

Playfield Size: 3" thick x 20" wide

Height: 30" to playfield top

Weight: 60 LBS per foot +/-


----------



## whiskey > work

that 200 dollar table from sears... could you theoretically just apply a ton of poly to the surface and it would become much better? Cuz isn't that the knock on the crap tables is the surface? Well if you use the poly that would be used on a good table, isn 't that what counts? Wondering if I'm on to something


----------



## str1der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15946774
> 
> 
> that 200 dollar table from sears... could you theoretically just apply a ton of poly to the surface and it would become much better? Cuz isn't that the knock on the crap tables is the surface? Well if you use the poly that would be used on a good table, isn 't that what counts? Wondering if I'm on to something




No there are more differences than that. The wood and how the wood is put together is just as important. Also the better tables like my Mcclure have climatic adjusters to accomodate for changes in hummidty that affect the compaction/contraction of the wood. A lot of those $200 tables only use a type of butcher block vaneer for it's playing surface.


----------



## Old




bravo36 said:


> I got the photo from McClure's web site. I ended up ordering a 14' Edmore in chestnut. Can't take delivery until Mar 21, and I can't wait!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is the exact table I have, except in Mahogony finish.
> 
> 
> I needed a furniture style table to match the rest of my decor in the basement. This is an absolute beautiful piece of furniture. I'm sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the playfield top is extremely heavy. My brother and I are pretty decent in strength, but it was a struggle carrying it in the house, and then lifting it onto the cradle. I wish I called a couple buddies to help...
> 
> Old.


----------



## bravo36

Thanks for those pics Old. And for the advice of recruiting more help. Damn nice looking basement play area you have. I see the legs of that Edmore are a pretty close match to your pool table's.


Man, I can't wait. Just a couple more weeks till we're finished with our build. I didn't get the scoring unit. I see yours, but looking back, would you still order it, or not?


----------



## elmalloc

The professional mcclure boards are like 350 lbs and the cabinet is 350 lbs or so. The whole thing is over 700 lbs, it's nuts.


Old, did you adjust yours already? That process seemed to take me hours.


-ELmO


----------



## Old




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravo36* /forum/post/15954800
> 
> 
> Thanks for those pics Old. And for the advice of recruiting more help. Damn nice looking basement play area you have. I see the legs of that Edmore are a pretty close match to your pool table's.
> 
> 
> Man, I can't wait. Just a couple more weeks till we're finished with our build. I didn't get the scoring unit. I see yours, but looking back, would you still order it, or not?



Thank you for the compliments.


I think their scoreboard is extremely overpriced, but I personally would still get it b/c I like the look of it, and rather push a button to keep score and have it displayed for all to see, rather than moving the score beads around and having to look down at it to see who is winning.


They sell a smaller electronic unit for much less, but probably still overpriced.


One issue to having the larger scoreboard is it does block your view from looking at the other people across from you. Not sure if that is a big deal or not, but...

Oh, Another issue is, you can't turn it on or off with a switch, I have to unplug it when not in use and plug it back in when playing. Not a huge pain, but I wish there was a switch for it up top.

Good luck with your build and be sure to post some pics










Old


----------



## Old




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/15956987
> 
> 
> The professional mcclure boards are like 350 lbs and the cabinet is 350 lbs or so. The whole thing is over 700 lbs, it's nuts.
> 
> 
> Old, did you adjust yours already? That process seemed to take me hours.
> 
> 
> -ELmO



I could've sworn our board was closer to 500lbs!! But I could be wrong. Heck, anything over 300 is heavy...


Yes, I adjusted it already. went with the concave playfield.

It took a bit, but probably only like 30 to 45 minutes or so.


I had a friend up top with a leveler and a piece of paper, and I was below adjusting it. It's quicker with another person for sure.

Old


----------



## whiskey > work

If it's 500 pounds that's about the limit of my strength (bench press). Lesser men have problems moving such a table, but I'd just be getting warmed up


----------



## Old




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15960068
> 
> 
> If it's 500 pounds that's about the limit of my strength (bench press). Lesser men have problems moving such a table, but I'd just be getting warmed up



You will need much more than Bench press strength to lift this thing onto the cradle. Try, deadlift to clean jerk. You can use the climatic adjusters as the handles.










All jokes aside, you must be built like a brick house!

Old.


----------



## bravo36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15960068
> 
> 
> If it's 500 pounds that's about the limit of my strength (bench press). Lesser men have problems moving such a table, but I'd just be getting warmed up




Are you volunteering?


----------



## bravo36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Old* /forum/post/15958656
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> 
> Oh, Another issue is, you can't turn it on or off with a switch, I have to unplug it when not in use and plug it back in when playing. Not a huge pain, but I wish there was a switch for it up top.
> 
> Old



How's this for a solution? $14.99









http://www.amazon.com/SVAT-WRC101-Wi...JQ5J2VKY7P52DN


----------



## albrigsr

Can anyone comment on the quality of the Gamenamics tables? I get that the McClure, etc. are likely better but Costco has a Gamenamics (12 foot) for a reasonable price which is more what I am looking to spend. My assumption is that it is better than a Playcraft or the $200 Sears tables...


----------



## taylor34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Old* /forum/post/15960809
> 
> 
> You will need much more than Bench press strength to lift this thing onto the cradle. Try, deadlift to clean jerk. You can use the climatic adjusters as the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, you must be built like a brick house!
> 
> Old.



I had a roommate once who could bench press a ton. Unfortunately though he couldn't lift anything.







All his muscle was in his upper arms, which isn't much good for carrying things. You need strong legs, back, hands, and forearms to carry things. I've never been able to bench press squat (like maybe 150 to 200 if I was lucky, and that might be stretching it) but I could lift a full keg over my head. I don't even know what a keg weighs but it isn't light.







In any case, bench press weight does not equal actual carrying weight.


Taylor34


----------



## Old

Thanks Bravo,


I'll look into that. That seems like a good idea.

I checked out HD and saw this:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100654950 

Looks like an actual wall switch, so I may try this instead. Thanks for the idea.


Hey Taylor,

I agree with you, but most folks that can bench that much should know to work other body parts as well










Hey albrigsr,


I'm no shuffleboard expert, but can you give the specifics of the table you're looking at? Like board material, thickness, finish, cradle, etc? price? or send a link to it. perhaps we can offer more insight on them.

Old.


----------



## taylor34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Old* /forum/post/15967443
> 
> 
> Thanks Bravo,
> 
> 
> I'll look into that. That seems like a good idea.
> 
> I checked out HD and saw this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100654950
> 
> Looks like an actual wall switch, so I may try this instead. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> Hey Taylor,
> 
> I agree with you, but most folks that can bench that much should know to work other body parts as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey albrigsr,
> 
> 
> I'm no shuffleboard expert, but can you give the specifics of the table you're looking at? Like board material, thickness, finish, cradle, etc? price? or send a link to it. perhaps we can offer more insight on them.
> 
> Old.



You would think that they'd lift other weights, but you'll see a ton of guys at the gym with huge upper arms and chests with little tiny legs. Not everyone, but you'll see that a lot.


And if you want a good laugh, get the guys that only lift upper body weights all the time to play a sport like basketball. I don't know how many times we'd have a guy play with us where I'd say "man, this guy is ripped, he's going to be awesome" only to have them totally suck.







No coordination, just raw power.


Taylor34


----------



## whiskey > work

Who wants some in the octagon


----------



## Remax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylor34* /forum/post/15964381
> 
> 
> I had a roommate once who could bench press a ton. Unfortunately though he couldn't lift anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All his muscle was in his upper arms, which isn't much good for carrying things. You need strong legs, back, hands, and forearms to carry things. I've never been able to bench press squat (like maybe 150 to 200 if I was lucky, and that might be stretching it) but I could lift a full keg over my head. I don't even know what a keg weighs but it isn't light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, bench press weight does not equal actual carrying weight.
> 
> 
> Taylor34



Actually bench press is mostly chest and some triceps depending how you hold the bar. Doesnt matter how big your upper arms are.


----------



## albrigsr

Specs on the Gamenamics Costco Shuffleboard from their website:


- 2” thick play-field with maple wood veneer for durability and long life


- Maple wood veneer play-field has a polymer finish that never requires resurfacing and is the same quality used by the professionals for tournament play


- Top rails and round corners are constructed with solid wood providing a high end look and feel


- Cradle cabinet is made with premium oak veneers providing an exquisite look and durability


- Inner layer of cradle cabinet is lined with premium carpet for professional look and performance


- Square legs are constructed with solid wood for extra strength and durability


- 6” diameter adjustable leg levelers are made with cast metal providing additional stability and an even play-field


- Easy to read and easy to operate electronic overhead scoreboard is visible from both sides with 2 colors (red and green) of 3” LED numbers, provides for accurate two-player scoring


- Overhead scoreboard housing is constructed of wood and supported with a decorative powder coated steel pole providing a long-lasting traditional classic look


- Includes 8 pucks (4-red, 4-blue) and wax powder


- Overall Dimensions: 144”L x 24.5”W x 34”H (without scoreboard) / 78”H with scoreboard


----------



## Old




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albrigsr* /forum/post/15986810
> 
> 
> Specs on the Gamenamics Costco Shuffleboard from their website:
> 
> 
> - 2 thick play-field with maple wood veneer for durability and long life
> 
> 
> - Maple wood veneer play-field has a polymer finish that never requires resurfacing and is the same quality used by the professionals for tournament play
> 
> 
> - Top rails and round corners are constructed with solid wood providing a high end look and feel
> 
> 
> - Cradle cabinet is made with premium oak veneers providing an exquisite look and durability
> 
> 
> - Inner layer of cradle cabinet is lined with premium carpet for professional look and performance
> 
> 
> - Square legs are constructed with solid wood for extra strength and durability
> 
> 
> - 6 diameter adjustable leg levelers are made with cast metal providing additional stability and an even play-field
> 
> 
> - Easy to read and easy to operate electronic overhead scoreboard is visible from both sides with 2 colors (red and green) of 3 LED numbers, provides for accurate two-player scoring
> 
> 
> - Overhead scoreboard housing is constructed of wood and supported with a decorative powder coated steel pole providing a long-lasting traditional classic look
> 
> 
> - Includes 8 pucks (4-red, 4-blue) and wax powder
> 
> 
> - Overall Dimensions: 144L x 24.5W x 34H (without scoreboard) / 78H with scoreboard



I'm sure this table will work fine for you. I don't know what the cost is so I don't know if it's a good deal or not.

But my guess is it should be a bit under the $1K range??


Reasons why is:


it's probably a 15" wide play surface, I would prefer a 20" play surface as it gives you more playing options.


the play field is made from wood veneer, I don't know what's inside it, but my guess is MDF board with Maple veneer top. This is the biggest factor on guessing this table cost less than most that use some sort of solid wood construction here.

Veneer is very thin stuff, so...


Polymer coat is a good thing, but keep in mind there are different qualities of polymer top. cheaper qualites can chip on you if you're not careful with it.


Electronic Scoreboard is a nice add on.


Cradle and cab is veneer, which is ok, but that's another reason for lower costing.


But if it looks good for you and plays smooth and level, why not







Good luck

Old.


----------



## ShuffleboardsTod

I was directed to this site because some of my customers have told me about it. I do not want to sound like we are push our brands or lines of tables. I just want to point out that many of the statements about the GameTronics table are very questionable. Do not believe all that you read. It is easy for factories to make something look like a shuffleboard but to actually manufacture a quality board is not easy. If you can not afford the investment of the McClure line of shuffleboards I would suggest you try the Adroit shuffleboard line of tables for a more affordable solution. One of the most important things about a board is the board itself. If you have a cutting board in your house of wood you can see how it is made. Most economical boards are not made with a true edge glue butcher block design. Also for polymers they have many different qualities and substitute finish process that can look like and pass off as polymer but they are not a poured polymer finish. Any good Polymer will have a lifetime warranty and you would want to make sure the warranty is backed up by a reputable company.


I can say that I had a customer who bought one of these tables from Costco and they got them to come and pick it back up because they could not even keep the pucks on the board as it was not flat. They upgraded to a nice McClure table.


I can also say that Costco approached us 3 years ago about make shuffleboard tables for them. We are a small family run business and would not sell to Costco as we do not think they are a proper fit for market a quality shuffleboard table.


You can also buy a shuffleboard table at Sams club but these are toys and you are going to be disappointed in the quality of the game. You can get a quality board and furniture cabinet from Adroit it may not look as fancy but each of our models are made to give the customer the most value not just look like something more expensive then pass off with as many marketing buzz words to mislead or confuse the consumer. I would have to visit a Costco to inspect this table but I doubt many of the claims. However if you can not tell the difference between a PVC plastic, real wood veneer or solid wood and it looks good for you for the money then buy it. I would suggest you try the table set up at Costco see if the board is flat or warped and I would assume it has no way to adjust the board. So if the pucks do not play properly you can not adjust this to work


Todd McClure

McClure Tables Inc


----------



## whiskey > work

all that and no Mcclure power deal announcement for AVS?


----------



## ShuffleboardsTod

Just call me at 800-565-0977 I will give you a power deal just for AVS users


----------



## whiskey > work

sweeeet!


oh and post a link to your website. Doesn't violate forum rules as far as I'm aware. I'd like to see a few tables

edit: forget it, just went and looked myself. Frickin awesome tables man! Don't get much nicer than that.


----------



## bravo36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShuffleboardsTod* /forum/post/16021537
> 
> 
> Just call me at 800-565-0977 I will give you a power deal just for AVS users



I can personally vouch for this statement.


If anyone is in the market for a top of the line shuffleboard table, I would highly recommend considering giving Todd McClure a call.


Thanks again Tod.

http://shop.mccluretables.com/main.sc


----------



## ShuffleboardsTod

Just an update, McClure Shuffleboards is working on a new site to combine both Adroit and McClure Shuffleboard Tables together under one site. It will be at our main site location for McClure Tables site. I am a new poster so I can not post the URL yet but it is simply McClure Tables com. You can not purchase McClure Tables on this site at the present time but you can emal me or you can visit our other site for or give me a call at 800-565-0977 mention you saw this at AVS and I will give you some special member only prices. My email is [email protected]


----------



## ShuffleboardsTod

Hello everyone,


I am new at this post and a few customers started this thread. My attention was brought to this board from my customers. I really appreciate all the comments and know this board is responsible for at least a couple sales. I recently just shipped a table to DC area from an AVS member and a local retail dealer will do the set up and installation.


Some of you may not know but we make two lines of shuffleboards the Adroit and McClure tables. We have combined both in one site now. We also offer restored Antique Rock-Ola shuffleboards and have a line of Custom made in the USA shuffleboards. Sorry no pictures yet will have some in a few more weeks but all the product for all your shuffleboard needs is now in one location.


I am going to see if this works and I can post a URL in the thread yet. Do not want to spam just that Bravo one of my customers has posted a url that is no longer valid and I want to correct it.


You can visit our new site here at www.McClureTables.com 


See all the tables in one site and call me at 800-565-0977 mention you want an AVS special or email me at [email protected] and I will set you up with a special AVS discount


Thanks for all the support as a small business we really appreciate the support and kind comments.


----------



## holemania

Hey all,


I've visited AVS for a number of years for good advice on home theater products, but just now came across this shuffleboard thread.


I live in central Michigan and will be relocating with my job to Florida.


I have a 22' Venture Ambassador tournament shuffleboard in my basement that I am looking to sell before our move in about 4 weeks.


This board was bought brand new 5 years ago and has had minimal, personal use...it is in pristine condition!


It sells for over 5k now....I will sell for half-price.


If anyone is interested in more info, pics, etc., please PM or email me.

http://picasaweb.google.com/holemania/Shuffleboard# 


Dave
[email protected]


----------



## kvroom

For everybody looking to get a shuffleboard:

Have you ever heard of the Dutch Shuffleboard?  


This is a tabletop shuffleboard of almost 7 feet long. It has 4 slots at the end and 30 pucks to play with. Exciting and addicting game to play.

Easy to install and no huge investment!


I think it is a great solution for everyone who likes the game of shuffle.

See for yourself here: http://www.shuffle4all.com/


----------



## dlclark

 http://www.mccluretables.com/blog/index.php/shuffleboard-tournament-hopes-to-raise-money-for-hospice-of-michigan-2/ 


We ordered a table from Mr. McClure. He lost his daughter due to cancer a few years ago and is giving a great deal on tournament built tables if you give a $500 donation to Hospice of MI. If anyone is looking for a great deal on a 22' table, now is a great time to contact him. We are buying this for our son who is 5 and beat Leukemia. We have three sons and they love to play shuffleboard and are looking forward to our new toy and the bowling kit for the table. Just wanted to share in case anyone is in the market for a new table.


----------



## Jdgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlclark*  /t/1019476/shuffleboard-question/60#post_23431184
> 
> http://www.mccluretables.com/blog/index.php/shuffleboard-tournament-hopes-to-raise-money-for-hospice-of-michigan-2/
> 
> 
> We ordered a table from Mr. McClure. He lost his daughter due to cancer a few years ago and is giving a great deal on tournament built tables if you give a $500 donation to Hospice of MI. If anyone is looking for a great deal on a 22' table, now is a great time to contact him. We are buying this for our son who is 5 and beat Leukemia. We have three sons and they love to play shuffleboard and are looking forward to our new toy and the bowling kit for the table. Just wanted to share in case anyone is in the market for a new table.



I was only able to fit a 14ft table from McClure table in my room, you will love the 22ft. The table is awsome, but more importantly the customer service that Todd provides is even better. Considering the high quality of the table, that is a pretty big accomplishment.


----------

